# Minn Kota trolling motor shaft shortening



## Ranchero50

Here's quick tutorial on shortening the shaft on a bow mount trolling motor. Got this 55lb Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 with autopilot on eBay for $560 delivered. It's a factory refurb for almost $300 less than a new one. Mounted it on the boat and yesterday I couldn't see the autopilot LED on the troller's head while fishing so thought about 16" less would be nice. 
From this:






To this in about an hour:





How you ask?

First I unplgged the power and then pulled the head off. Pretty simple, four phillips screws removes the top cover and a 3/16 machine screw holds the head to the shaft. Then using some masking tape I wrapped the shaft where I wanted it cut, then dropped down 1/2" and put another wrap of tape as a cut guide. I found out that these Minn Kota shafts are .650" ID so I used a short length of 1/2" copper pipe to protect the wires (the copper shavings show up brightly if you cut into it). Marked the depth of the cut before putting the pipe in so it was deep enough.





A minute or two of hack saw with a fine tooth blade lopped the excess shaft off. Use a hand file and clean up the cut edge.





I then marked the depth of the old mounting screw and marked it on the tape. Then stowed the troller to make sure I remounted the head on aligned with the motor since the head is supposed to point the way.





Then I pin punched the hole positions and before drilling I put the head on to verify the marks aligned with the head screw hole so the screw would go through. After verifying, back on went the copper pipe and while holding it drilled the two 3/16" holes through the shaft. The copper pipe wiggled when the drill bit hit it so I knew I was through. Finally, remove the pipe and clean up the holes before putting the head back on. Verify the head is aligned with the motor and bolt everything down. I shortened the wires and used yellow female 1/4" spade clips to reattach the drive wires. Note the autopilot compass and control board.





Finally reassemble and stow it. Even though shorter the troller stows quick and easily. The extra wire coils away and isn't an issue.





Proof in the pudding, 54" - 16" less shaft makes for a good comfortable fit. Shame you can't find the 40" shaft models very often. 





Jamie


----------



## cavman138

I'll have to keep this post in my bookmarks. I have a PD V2 myself and I think it may end up being too long. I can't remember the exact length. Its been so long since I bought it and my boat is definitely not done yet. Thanks for the post man.


----------



## moi

:beer: Very clever !!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## huntinfool

We did one for out 10' in my signature and shortened it to about 2'


----------



## johnfriend3

This is a superb description of how to do it. I have followed it to the letter on my Max 80 and taken off 15". With a replacement three bladed Kipawa prop I have successfully converted it into a cruising electric outboard. Many thanks.


----------



## crkdltr

Nice job. Shame there isn't a way to extend the shaft in an easy manner as it was to shorten it. I like my transom mounted trolling motor on the bow, just wish it was another 12 or 16 inches longer to sit deeper in the water and put the controls closer to me w/o having to reach down.


----------



## Goldiegoo

Thank you so much for this post Ranchero50! I have the same TM and I need to cut mine exactly like yours. I am so happy I found your thread.


----------



## bobberboy

I did this to my 1236 TM but not quite with the same class as you did yours. I have a question though. When I'm fishing alone the TM sits higher in the water as I'm generally in the back of the boat. With a second person it's lower because that person fishes from the deck in front. Is there a recommended depth below the water I should be aiming for given the above? I tend to fish in the lily pads and weedy areas and keep the TM prop close to the surface. I like the idea of the shorter shaft because it's less in the way when not deployed.


----------



## TNtroller

I've read where the prop should be 6-12" below the surface to avoid the noise and churning of the water which would or could spook fish. I keep mine about that deep but I troll 99% of the time as well.


----------



## Big_Kahuna

=D> I wonder if this would apply to the Minn Kota Edge. I have a 42" shaft on it and should have went with 36" shaft.


----------



## 1lhorn

Is the motor sealed in a way that any shaving from cutting the shaft aren't going to drop down inside the shaft into the motor?

Thanks for the write up. I might have to do my new (to me) Terrova.


----------



## edwonbass

I'm not sure what the shaft is made of but I was wondering if a pipe cutter like a plumber uses would work. If the pipe cutter would get through the shaft it would be safer for the wiring and i don't think you would get any shavings down in the motor.


----------



## rabbit

On mine I pulled the wires, wrapped tape around where I wanted to cut, chopped it in the chop box, drilled the hole, put it back together.


----------

